# Mastitis



## lonehowl (Dec 4, 2003)

So my stray girl appears to have mastitis. See my post here about when kittens were first born: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=42794 She is still letting the kittens nurse. Is this ok? I don't want anything to happen to these little ones. They just turned 3 weeks old yesterday and doing so well! I couldn't stand to see them all get sick and die from this. Advice please!
[/url]


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Here's a good article about mastits:
http://www.cat-world.com.au/MastitisInCats.htm

I can only do as the article recommends, take the cat to vet (if it hasn't already been done) and aske the vet if it's OK to let the kittens nurse or not.


----------

